# Should guys be forced to date fat chicks?



## dblack

Discrimination is bad, mkay?


----------



## Indofred

And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?



You have it backwards, super models should be required to date anyone who asks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?



Also, I believe you are mixing up the term public accommodations, with pubic accommodations.


----------



## Indofred

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards, super models should be required to date anyone who asks.
Click to expand...


What - that skinny lot? Not interested.


----------



## dblack

Indofred said:


> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?



Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.


----------



## AntiParty

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?



Are any guys forced to date any "chicks".............I think your post labeled who you are.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Fat chicks are better in the sack 

They feel like they have to work extra hard!

Take that info to the BANK homies!


----------



## AntiParty

TheOldSchool said:


> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!



Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.


----------



## dblack

TheOldSchool said:


> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!



But can you tax it?


----------



## TheOldSchool

AntiParty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
Click to expand...


Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous


----------



## AntiParty

dblack said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But can you tax it?
Click to expand...


^The question that only matters to some.

If skinny girls were taxed and fat girls were not taxed, which would you pick?

The answer shouldn't be about taxation. The question should be about why one was taxed. Welcome to 'Merica.


----------



## AntiParty

TheOldSchool said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous
Click to expand...


I've had it thrown on me for decades. The only "fat chicks" that dish it out are the ones that had bad daddies and low self esteem and they want to be worth something.

REAL good sex is from a woman that knows about diet, exercise, regulation.  Yet, certain girls that have sizes considered "fat" today, are and could be better.

Let me break your point down. "Lot's of fat content in the body does not = better sex". I think this is pretty basic.


----------



## dblack

The thing is, fat girls need lovin too. And it's wrong to discriminate against them. Something should be done. There oughta be a law.


----------



## AntiParty

dblack said:


> The thing is, fat girls need lovin too. And it's wrong to discriminate against them. Something should be done. There oughta be a law.



So you believe in big Gov, just not good parenting?


----------



## Indofred

dblack said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.
Click to expand...


But I'm a Muslim, so I don't drink the stuff.
Dark glasses?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

AntiParty said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any guys forced to date any "chicks".............*I think your post labeled who you are.*
Click to expand...


Who is he, oh unintelligent one? Tell me. I'd love to hear more of your pigeon-holing self-righteousness. Have you notified the central committee yet?


----------



## AntiParty

Tom Sweetnam said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are any guys forced to date any "chicks".............*I think your post labeled who you are.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is he, oh unintelligent one? Tell me. I'd love to hear more of your pigeon-holing self-righteousness. Have you notified the central committee yet?
Click to expand...


Comedy Central or the NWO?

I'm am just me. No media. Just a brain. Am I self-righteous in politics, OMG YES!. Because everyone else is clearly coo-coo!


----------



## MisterBeale

Indofred said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm a Muslim, so I don't drink the stuff.
> Dark glasses?
Click to expand...

Is there anything in the Koran about smoking the stuff?


----------



## AntiParty

MisterBeale said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm a Muslim, so I don't drink the stuff.
> Dark glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything in the Koran about smoking the stuff?
Click to expand...


Most Soldiers that return from Iraq talk about zero Opium when they got there yet Opium fields that they had to guard after they left. I've never read the Koran. Every religion has 1 golden rule. Treat others how you want to be treated.


----------



## Indofred

MisterBeale said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm a Muslim, so I don't drink the stuff.
> Dark glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything in the Koran about smoking the stuff?
Click to expand...


Yep, any mind altering shit is a naughty no no.


----------



## Indofred

AntiParty said:


> Most Soldiers that return from Iraq talk about zero Opium when they got there yet Opium fields that they had to guard after they left. I've never read the Koran. Every religion has 1 golden rule. Treat others how you want to be treated.



True - but extremists are commonly more about profit than prophets.


----------



## MisterBeale

Indofred said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> And forced to date ugly chicks (without getting drunk)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no. That would qualify as "cruel and unusual". The state should supply the liquor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I'm a Muslim, so I don't drink the stuff.
> Dark glasses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anything in the Koran about smoking the stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, any mind altering shit is a naughty no no.
Click to expand...


That's awesome.  I thought I was the only person posting on USMB that didn't watch TV!


----------



## Indofred

MisterBeale said:


> That's awesome. I thought I was the only person posting on USMB that didn't watch TV!



I never get the chance, or mine would be on Discovery and animal planet all day long.
Spongebob can so smoke a fatty, I like educational TV.


----------



## Ellipsis

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?


Fat chicks are disgusting.


----------



## Indofred

Pezz said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are disgusting.
Click to expand...


Only when they get sweaty and their sanitary pads slip.


----------



## blastoff

I follow a very simple rule on this issue.  Fat chicks are for fat guys.


----------



## dblack

blastoff said:


> I follow a very simple rule on this issue.  Fat chicks are for fat guys.



So, we'll put you down for 'Separate but Equal'. Should we segregate the schools as well?


----------



## Iceweasel

Fat chicks are always hypercritical of others. Put me in the denier camp.


----------



## ClosedCaption

There is a popular term floating around called "body shaming".  That basically says that no one can have an opinion or thought about someone else that they see with their eyes because doing so is "wrong" and "judgemental"

Go fuck yourself.

This is the biggest womens logic trip I've ever heard (and I've heard a lot).  So while men and women arent supposed to issue any opinion on anyone no one complains when that opinion is positive.  Like HOW DARE YOU JUDGE ME!?!?!  Nope what they want is everyone to "like" everything and if you dont DONT Express it or you're a bad person.  Unless you are a female then its ok

Its goes like this:







You'll never see this:






and not only will you never see this as an advertisement just TRY to tell someone that women shouldnt be attracted to the fit guy because thats wrong.  LOL...you will see how full of shit this "body shaming" shit is


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?


No. You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.  That being said your fat may be my thick. I cant understand the infatuation with super models that look like 12 year old boys with breast implants.


----------



## Rozman

Black guys love fat white chicks....
Right?


----------



## Asclepias

Rozman said:


> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?


Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Fat chicks are a great date!!!  You can leave them alone at the table while you go to the bathroom and nobody will be talking to them when you get back.  Also, don't forget - "Heat in the winter and shade in the summer"!


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
Click to expand...


If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
Click to expand...

No one has the right to not be lonely.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Rozman said:


> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?



Didnt realize this was a racial thread


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
Click to expand...


Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.


----------



## peach174

There are some Men who prefer fat women and then there are Women out there who prefer Fat Men.


----------



## 007

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
Click to expand...

Well if you're going to call for government intervention, then wouldn't the intelligent thing for them to do be to impose mandatory diets and work outs for the heifers so they can trim down and be healthy?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
Click to expand...

Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.


----------



## dblack

peach174 said:


> There are some Men who prefer fat women and then there are Women out there who prefer Fat Men.



But many more who don't. Bigotry against the obese is a serious problem. Are you suggesting that fat girls should suffer?


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
Click to expand...


I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
Click to expand...

I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  There is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women. I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  There is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women. I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
Click to expand...


Apocryphal nonsense. Pretty girls get lonely too, yeah, but fat, ugly girls go without far, far more often. They suffer from depression, self-doubt and generally live unfulfilled lives. All because of the bigotry of men and a cultural bias that shames them for their bodies. Dating should be considered a "public accommodation" and men required to offer their services equally, without regard to weight or attractiveness.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  There is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women. I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apocryphal nonsense. Pretty girls get lonely too, yeah, but fat, ugly girls go without far, far more often. They suffer from depression, self-doubt and generally live unfulfilled lives. All because of the bigotry of men and a cultural bias that shames them for their bodies. Dating should be considered a "public accommodation" and men required to offer their services equally, without regard to weight or attractiveness.
Click to expand...

Its not nonsense but the fact you think it is exposes your lack of knowledge about women. Overweight women suffer those things due to societal expectations. Pretty women suffer the exact same things trying to keep up appearances with the added burden of intimidating guys from asking them out. I get what you are trying to do but it wont work simply because you lack evidence only overweight women are lonely.


----------



## dblack

Obesity Stigma Important Considerations for Public Health


----------



## NLT

I would rather do chubby than skinny


----------



## DigitalDrifter

dblack said:


> The thing is, fat girls need lovin too. And it's wrong to discriminate against them. Something should be done. There oughta be a law.


What if the fat chick doesn't want a guy, maybe she wants another fat chick.


----------



## 007

Here ya go... you can have her... I'll pass... and no law on earth could make me touch that sow... I'd rather sit in jail...


----------



## rightwinger

If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife.
From my personal point of view, get an ugly girl to marry you


----------



## BullKurtz

Sorry, but few fat chicks can do a reverse-cowgirl and back without losing contact.   I've always liked thin to normally-girthed wimmens for their agility doing the spin or pivot move.  OH MY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Spinette"....a young but eager girl in her late teens early 20's....after accomplishing her first 360 spin usually starts laughing hysterically.  
"Spinner"....a mature and accomplished rotationally minded gal who spins with a certain flourish.
"Spunout"....a woman approaching middle-age, veteran spinner, but too often goes for multi-spin causing chaffing and painful skid marks when interrupted.


----------



## MisterBeale

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
Click to expand...

Double negative.  Don't you mean, everyone has the right to be lonely?


----------



## MisterBeale

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> No. *You cant force people to not discriminate in their personal choices*. Dating is not a right that you are denying overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
Click to expand...


So you are lobbying to make prostitution legal?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one's personal choice harms others, doesn't the government have a responsibility to intervene? Don't fat girls have a right to not be lonely?
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  T*here is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women.* I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
Click to expand...



Good point.

There are already restaurants that like black customers, so no need to force anyone to serve them


----------



## NLT

007 said:


> Here ya go... you can have her... I'll pass... and no law on earth could make me touch that sow... I'd rather sit in jail...


You should be jap slapped up side the head for posting that picture.


----------



## ClosedCaption

007 said:


> Here ya go... you can have her... I'll pass... and no law on earth could make me touch that sow... I'd rather sit in jail...



I'd be in the next cell


----------



## Roadrunner

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?


I once had a plus sized babe chasing me that told me I'd never get laid again if I didn't accept fat chicks.

Well, I did hold out a while, but, the wait was worth it.

GF 5'10, 135, and SMOKIN' HOT!!!~!

Never did have to dip into a fatty.


----------



## Roadrunner

NLT said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go... you can have her... I'll pass... and no law on earth could make me touch that sow... I'd rather sit in jail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be jap slapped up side the head for posting that picture.
Click to expand...

I always wished computers had a "PUNCH POSTER IN THE FUCKIN' FACE" button for guys like this.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## dblack

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  T*here is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women.* I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> There are already restaurants that like black customers, so no need to force anyone to serve them
Click to expand...


Hmmmm


----------



## ClosedCaption

Someone once described a fat girls vag as having a "scrubbing bubbles" effect on him where he couldnt last more than 2 pumps - LMAO.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>


Great minds think alike.

I think MSNBC should have to sound a siren before Andrea Mitchell is shown.

Same for a lot of CNN hogs like Crowley and that fat black one on in the morning.

Morbid obesity is disgusting and offensive.


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> Someone once described a fat girls vag as having a "scrubbing bubbles" effect on him where he couldnt last more than 2 pumps - LMAO.


Who wants to roll back the fat to find it?

Yuk, this thread has taken a turn to the sickening.


----------



## Iceweasel

Problem is you gotta roll em around in flour and look for the wet spot.


----------



## BullKurtz

Beer goggles are the greatest weight loss program ever invented about 1am in a nightclub.


----------



## MisterBeale

You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .

They don't start thread ragging on alcoholic insensitive men.  Most of the men on here are drunks, unemployed, disabled, or dirty old men  Do they complain?

And the other half?  Well, as we have noted by their conspicuous absence, they are sexual deviants, and the other regulars . . . queers, transgenders, pedos, etc.  


If it weren't for fat chicks and lesbians, aside from one or two hottie, there would hardly be a female participant on the board.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Roadrunner said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone once described a fat girls vag as having a "scrubbing bubbles" effect on him where he couldnt last more than 2 pumps - LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to roll back the fat to find it?
> 
> Yuk, this thread has taken a turn to the sickening.
Click to expand...


Yeah well there are sizes in between "I can see your ribs" and "Roll back the fat"


----------



## Harry Dresden

AntiParty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had it thrown on me for decades. The only "fat chicks" that dish it out are the ones that had bad daddies and low self esteem and they want to be worth something.
> 
> REAL good sex is from a woman that knows about diet, exercise, regulation.  Yet, certain girls that have sizes considered "fat" today, are and could be better.
> 
> Let me break your point down*. "Lot's of fat content in the body does not = better sex"*. I think this is pretty basic.
Click to expand...

i dont think he was talking about body content....i believe he meant the mental aspect.....just sayin....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
Click to expand...

and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....


----------



## rightwinger

Bigger the cushion the easier the push'n


----------



## TheOldSchool

Harry Dresden said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had it thrown on me for decades. The only "fat chicks" that dish it out are the ones that had bad daddies and low self esteem and they want to be worth something.
> 
> REAL good sex is from a woman that knows about diet, exercise, regulation.  Yet, certain girls that have sizes considered "fat" today, are and could be better.
> 
> Let me break your point down*. "Lot's of fat content in the body does not = better sex"*. I think this is pretty basic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think he was talking about body content....i believe he meant the mental aspect.....just sayin....
Click to expand...


Oh I meant body content.

More cushion for the pushin


----------



## dblack

All the ugly here is coming from the men, not quite so ironically.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I dig fat chicks and volunteer my services. 

Not kidding, any neglected fat chicks on this site can PM me right now.

Too bad for all you (uh, hum) straight guys who can't get wood unless you are banging a super model -- more fat chicks for cabbie and there will _NEVER_ be enough!!!


----------



## hazlnut

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?




Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).

Do you see what an idiot you are?

Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.


----------



## Judicial review

I'm in high demand.


----------



## dblack

hazlnut said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
Click to expand...


Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  T*here is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women.* I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> There are already restaurants that like black customers, so no need to force anyone to serve them
Click to expand...

They dont have to serve them. They cant stick to their convictions and deal with the consequences of not serving them. Honestly I wouldnt spend my money in an establishment that didnt want it.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.


----------



## NLT

*Should guys be forced to date fat chicks?*
*I refuse to date mertex*


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
Click to expand...

The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

Dating is not a right.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating is not a right.
Click to expand...


Why not?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a dictionary and look up the word discrimination (in the context you're suggesting).
> 
> Do you see what an idiot you are?
> 
> Asking a good-looking girl out is not violating the civil rights of every girl you didn't ask out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

Because you cant force someone to date someone else.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm too stupid to see what an idiot I am! Quite a quandry. Perhaps you can explain the difference to me? (But please use small words so's I don't get all confused.)
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
Click to expand...


I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that your premise has nothing to do with rights should tell you that you are on the wrong track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
Click to expand...

You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is not a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
Click to expand...


How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating is not a right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
Click to expand...

Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
Click to expand...

Which phrase? What are you talking about?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you cant force someone to date someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

The one you put in quotes.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. If you can force someone to bake someone else a cake. Or hire them for a job. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
Click to expand...


How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant force someone to bake a cake for someone else unless they are a business doing business with the public.. Are you brain damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
Click to expand...

Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.


----------



## BullKurtz

Willies date fat white chicks for anal and then beat them, knock em up, and pass them around to they cousins.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is someone "doing business with the public" any different than a guy looking for chick at a singles bar?
> 
> 
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
Click to expand...


Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.


----------



## 007

NLT said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go... you can have her... I'll pass... and no law on earth could make me touch that sow... I'd rather sit in jail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be jap slapped up side the head for posting that picture.
Click to expand...

Then in turn, anyone thinking men should be FORCED to date a freakin' pile of slop like that should be jap slapped as well, because that's what they're sayin'.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read your post several times to yourself out loud. I'm sure with repetition a key phrase will start to present itself and your understanding will be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
Click to expand...

You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which phrase? What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
Click to expand...


I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one you put in quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
Click to expand...

Ones a business and the other isnt?


----------



## skye

I am not an expert in these things  at all..but.....

there is "fat" and then there is "fat".  

All these models are  considered  plus size  by today standards and  they look fine I think...

Then again, what do I know!


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it different? What if was just barter? How about trading favors? Isn't that's what's going on in a dating arrangement?
> 
> 
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
Click to expand...


?

How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dating isnt barter. I am going to have to assume you must have had bad luck in dating to take that stance. You date to get to know people. Thats the whole point of dating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
Click to expand...

Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it to some people you have recourse by creating a private club. You cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is. We meet each others needs. It's no different than any other voluntary association. The conceit that exchange of money is fundamentally different is bullshit. Bigotry is bigotry. If you think government should overrule our personal preferences, then at least be consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
Click to expand...


If you're a supporter of PA laws, I'm sure it is. I'm asking you to defend ad-hoc social engineering on grounds of moral principle, and you can't.  There's no sound reason why it's wrong to "deprive someone of opportunity" in a business context, but ok in others. It's just a technicality hinging on the current interpretation of the commerce clause. If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?


----------



## Rikurzhen

MisterBeale said:


> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .



Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?

ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.

After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.

“This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”

North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .

Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *

Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . . 

Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”

And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.

Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.

So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:







And men are turned off by this girl:


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a real prize. Dating is not barter unless you are trying to bribe a woman to be with you. You also reveal your simplistic thought patterns by assuming that you can be consistent about anything. There are variables that affect different situations. For example a simple person would say if you kill someone that's murder. In order to be consistent in doling out punishment you would need to do away with the degrees of murder and manslaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
Click to expand...


Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life. Dating is strictly private. If you cant understand that fundamental  concept there is no hope for you.


----------



## Asclepias

Rikurzhen said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
Click to expand...

Thats a bunch of BS. Women are turned off by socially awkward men. Women love smart men that are confident and physical. Since women are the ones that do the choosing you can bet they will seek out what they want. Sorry to hear you are ignored by all women.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not seeing it. Why is it morally defensible to force someone to bake a cake, but not to take someone dancing?
> 
> 
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
Click to expand...


???

I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones a business and the other isnt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
Click to expand...

No. If you want the privilege of running a business you play by the rules. There are no rules regarding dating. I figured this is what you were trying to get to all along. Next time dont be such a wimp. Just come out and say you are mad because businesses cannot discriminate.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How does that answer the question? Why does "it's a business" make it ok to coerce someone to do something against their will? Why is trading your services for money fundamentally different from trading you services for companionship? Or love? Or sex?  If you think bigotry is wrong why is it ok to exhibit when dating, or any other association with others not deemed "business"?
> 
> 
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a business should not deprive people of opportunity. If you offer services for the public then that includes everyone. If you want to only offer it some people you have recourse by creating a private club. kYou cant morally or legally force someone to date a person they are not attracted to. Your confusion regarding this point is puzzling.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that makes sense.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you finally got it.


----------



## Disir

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?



No guy should ever be forced to date a fat chick.  No woman should ever be forced to date a man with a small penis.  It should be tattooed on their foreheads.  

Contrary to popular belief--size does matter.  

Man, I didn't think that we were ever going to find something that we agreed on.


----------



## Asclepias

Disir said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guy should ever be forced to date a fat chick.  No woman should ever be forced to date a man with a small penis.  It should be tattooed on their foreheads.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief--size does matter.
> 
> Man, I didn't think that we were ever going to find something that we agreed on.
Click to expand...

It was all a diversion. He thinks businesses should be able to discriminate.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can use government coercion to prevent bigots from discriminating in business, why wouldn't you want to do in other arenas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you finally got it.
Click to expand...


Indeed. If people don't recognize that coercing favors out of people via the tax code is wrong, you just have to write them off as amoral cretins.


----------



## Asclepias

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because its not business. I dont care that someone may not want me in their store.  However, if they have a business I also dont want them getting tax breaks since they no longer are serving the public in its entirety. There is a reason that public and private life have different rules. Its because they have nothing to do with each other unless you sign a contract legally allowing your private life to affect your public/business life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you finally got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If people don't recognize that coercing favors out of people via the tax code is wrong, you just have to write them off as amoral cretins.
Click to expand...

Its not a favor. You are privileged to do business. You get to write a lot of things off via taxes. Since you are privileged to do that then at the very least you will serve everyone that frequents your service in accordance to the law. You get no tax breaks by being an equal opportunity dater.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Should guys be forced to date fat chicks?" 

This fails as a false comparison fallacy, in addition to being ignorant and inane.


----------



## dblack

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Should guys be forced to date fat chicks?"
> 
> This fails as a false comparison fallacy, in addition to being ignorant and inane.


And yet you can't say why...


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at - but if the issue is the assumption that you get to bully business owners in exchange for tax breaks - doesn't that seem corrupt to you?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you finally got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. If people don't recognize that coercing favors out of people via the tax code is wrong, you just have to write them off as amoral cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a favor. You are privileged to do business. You get to write a lot of things off via taxes. Since you are privileged to do that then at the very least you will serve everyone that frequents your service in accordance to the law. You get no tax breaks by being an equal opportunity dater.
Click to expand...


Ahh, yes. Let's talk about 'privilege' and tax 'breaks'. Many of us have blithely bought into the sales pitch that tax breaks are "benefits" offered by a gracious government. But in reality, they are "benefits" in exactly the same way that Mafia sponsorship is "protection". In either case, we face coercive repercussions if we don't "play ball". You're right that it's not a favor, it's straight up extortion.

But since you raisef the issue, how's about if we simply offer tax breaks to guys who date fat girls? Surely, that would suffice your moral compass, eh?


----------



## Disir

Asclepias said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guy should ever be forced to date a fat chick.  No woman should ever be forced to date a man with a small penis.  It should be tattooed on their foreheads.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief--size does matter.
> 
> Man, I didn't think that we were ever going to find something that we agreed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was all a diversion. He thinks businesses should be able to discriminate.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## XPostFacto

Some guys like fat chicks, therefore don't have to be coerced. Then again, fat chicks are the only girls some guys can get. It's also mostly inevitable, that after you have been married at least 20 years, that lithe athletic beauty queen you married will be fat. That's life.


----------



## Rikurzhen

XPostFacto said:


> Some guys like fat chicks, therefore don't have to be coerced. Then again, fat chicks are the only girls some guys can get. It's also mostly inevitable, that after you have been married at least 20 years, that lithe athletic beauty queen you married will be fat. That's life.



Please let us not speak of such things. Reality will inevitably come crashing down upon us, so no need to rush it or dwell on it.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
Click to expand...


What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!


----------



## dblack

Disir said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guy should ever be forced to date a fat chick.  No woman should ever be forced to date a man with a small penis.  It should be tattooed on their foreheads.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief--size does matter.
> 
> Man, I didn't think that we were ever going to find something that we agreed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was all a diversion. He thinks businesses should be able to discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
Click to expand...


I think the right to discriminate, to choose who you will associate with and who you will avoid, is a fundamental human right, one that we don't remit simply because we're 'doing business'.


----------



## AquaAthena

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?





I have long observed, in business, couples where the woman has been heavy...even VERY heavy and their hubby's very lean. I have always wondered about that attraction. I have also noticed their seemingly close relationship.....laughing together, etc. 

Opposites attract???


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
Click to expand...


Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I like bigger gals.  Love to cook and eat and skinny girls are always like my Mom thinking one day they'll be a supermodel so shouldn't enjoy what I slaved over a hot stove for hours making.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
Click to expand...


The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
Click to expand...


Same with women who need to lose weight and then keep it off. What women say in response is "This is who I am." Well, that's exactly what Star Trek commander above can say to you. He's a closet Riker.


----------



## ChrisL

AquaAthena said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have long observed, in business, couples where the woman has been heavy...even VERY heavy and their hubby's very lean. I have always wondered about that attraction. I have also noticed their seemingly close relationship.....laughing together, etc.
> 
> Opposites attract???
Click to expand...


One of my friend's grandparents are a couple like that.  Funny to see them together.  



Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same with women who need to lose weight and then keep it off. What women say in response is "This is who I am." Well, that's exactly what Star Trek commander above can say to you. He's a closet Riker.
Click to expand...


I'm not defending the fat women who let themselves go.  I'm just saying that, as far as your goofball is concerned, he could change some things.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have long observed, in business, couples where the woman has been heavy...even VERY heavy and their hubby's very lean. I have always wondered about that attraction. I have also noticed their seemingly close relationship.....laughing together, etc.
> 
> Opposites attract???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my friend's grandparents are a couple like that.  Funny to see them together.
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same with women who need to lose weight and then keep it off. What women say in response is "This is who I am." Well, that's exactly what Star Trek commander above can say to you. He's a closet Riker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not defending the fat women who let themselves go.  I'm just saying that, as far as your goofball is concerned, he could change some things.
Click to expand...


Sure he could, but then he'd be living a lie. I'm serious too.  Look at the NYT article I linked. On a 60:40 campus, with a severe male shortage, plenty of women would prefer to be dateless than go on a date with about half the male population on that campus. I pick the Star Trek nerd  as an extreme example but the principle applies generally - boring guys are like fat women. Those boring guys are not all wearing Star Trek uniforms, they're just invisible to many women. Keep in mind that single women rate 80% of men as being below medium in attractiveness.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have long observed, in business, couples where the woman has been heavy...even VERY heavy and their hubby's very lean. I have always wondered about that attraction. I have also noticed their seemingly close relationship.....laughing together, etc.
> 
> Opposites attract???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my friend's grandparents are a couple like that.  Funny to see them together.
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same with women who need to lose weight and then keep it off. What women say in response is "This is who I am." Well, that's exactly what Star Trek commander above can say to you. He's a closet Riker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not defending the fat women who let themselves go.  I'm just saying that, as far as your goofball is concerned, he could change some things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure he could, but then he'd be living a lie. I'm serious too.  Look at the NYT article I linked. On a 60:40 campus, with a severe male shortage, plenty of women would prefer to be dateless than go on a date with about half the male population on that campus. I pick the Star Trek nerd  as an extreme example but the principle applies generally - boring guys are like fat women. Those boring guys are not all wearing Star Trek uniforms, they're just invisible to many women. Keep in mind that single women rate 80% of men as being below medium in attractiveness.
Click to expand...


Realizing that you are NOT a Star Trek character is not living a lie.  Walking around thinking you are a Star Trek character is what is a lie.    Just like bronies and the rest of them.  Those people are going to have a VERY hard time finding a date, even amongst the fat girls I'm sure.  Lol!


----------



## Disir

dblack said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No guy should ever be forced to date a fat chick.  No woman should ever be forced to date a man with a small penis.  It should be tattooed on their foreheads.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief--size does matter.
> 
> Man, I didn't think that we were ever going to find something that we agreed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was all a diversion. He thinks businesses should be able to discriminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the right to discriminate, to choose who you will associate with and who you will avoid, is a fundamental human right, one that we don't remit simply because we're 'doing business'.
Click to expand...


I think that's how you should have started this thread.  What is your interpretation of the commerce clause?


----------



## MisterBeale

Delta4Embassy said:


> I like bigger gals.  Love to cook and eat and skinny girls are always like my Mom thinking one day they'll be a supermodel so shouldn't enjoy what I slaved over a hot stove for hours making.


I've noticed you'll fantasize about boinking anything with a pulse.

And frankly, it wouldn't surprise me if you posted a thread on necrophila at this point either.


----------



## norwegen

The fatter they are, the cheaper the restaurant.  That's all I can say.


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should probably lay off just a bit, about half of the women on this site are overweight women.  You might be hurting their feelings. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
Click to expand...


Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of how many young men go sexless during the peak of their youth because they don't have the personality that women desire in young  men?
> 
> ANOTHER ladies’ night, not by choice.
> 
> After midnight on a rainy night last week in Chapel Hill, N.C., a large group of sorority women at the University of North Carolina squeezed into the corner booth of a gritty basement bar. Bathed in a neon glow, they splashed beer from pitchers, traded jokes and belted out lyrics to a Taylor Swift heartache anthem thundering overhead. As a night out, it had everything — except guys.
> 
> “This is so typical, like all nights, 10 out of 10,” said Kate Andrew, a senior from Albemarle, N.C. The experience has grown tiresome: they slip on tight-fitting tops, hair sculpted, makeup just so, all for the benefit of one another, Ms. Andrew said, “because there are no guys.”
> 
> North Carolina, with a student body that is nearly *60 percent female*, is just one of many large universities that at times feel eerily like women’s colleges. . . .
> 
> Jayne Dallas, a senior studying advertising who was seated across the table, grumbled that the population of male undergraduates was even smaller when you looked at it as a dating pool. *“Out of that 40 percent, there are maybe 20 percent that we would consider, and out of those 20, 10 have girlfriends, so all the girls are fighting over that other 10 percent,” she said. *
> 
> Needless to say, this puts guys in a position to play the field, and tends to mean that even the ones willing to make a commitment come with storied romantic histories. Rachel Sasser, a senior history major at the table, said that before she and her boyfriend started dating, he had “hooked up with a least five of my friends in my sorority — that I know of.”. . .
> 
> Indeed, there are a fair number of *Mr. Lonelyhearts on campus*. “Even though there’s this huge imbalance between the sexes, it still doesn’t change the fact of* guys sitting around, bemoaning their single status,”* said Patrick Hooper, a Georgia senior. “It’s the same as high school, but the women are even more enchanting and beautiful.”
> 
> And perhaps still elusive. Many women eagerly hit the library on Saturday night. And most would prefer to go out with friends, rather than date a campus brute​
> On a campus where there are 60 women to 40 men, many women would prefer to be single than to date the nice guys, nerds and dorks.
> 
> Nice guys to women are like fat women are to men. Sexual turn-offs.
> 
> So no, I don't see women as special victims here, this is just the nature of the sexual market place. Women are turned off by this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And men are turned off by this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
Click to expand...


No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.

Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?  Dude's wearing a Star Trek outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
Click to expand...


Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.  

I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.



Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.
Click to expand...


Feminists?  I thought this thread was about fat ladies?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is. Do you find him attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
Click to expand...



Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, if he would not sabotage himself, he might have better luck with the ladies.  I don't think many women want to date men who walk around in costumes.  Some people do it to themselves and then complain.  WTH??  Don't walk around in a Star Trek uniform then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that.  They certainly aren't the majority is what I said.  Most nerds are just not hot.  Hence why they are nerds and are interested in such "activities."


----------



## ChrisL

Hey, some guys like nerdy girls and they think they're really hot, just like some guys like fat girls.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.  Lol.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. I was in Vegas one year when ComicCon was held there, it was amazing how many HOT women were in attendance.
> 
> The cutest girls from Comic Con 2013 32 Photos theCHIVE
> 
> Let's be honest, this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't hurting for dates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that.  They certainly aren't the majority is what I said.  Most nerds are just not hot.  Hence why they are nerds and are interested in such "activities."
Click to expand...


Of course MOST aren't. That isn't what I said. I said there are some.


Reminds me of the Halloween episode of Big Bang Theory where the guys won the costume contest because they had the only real female Wonder Woman LOL


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> Hey, some guys like nerdy girls and they think they're really hot, just like some guys like fat girls.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose.  Lol.



Yes it is, I'm 6'2" and I've always preferred shorter women, my wife is 5'1" my brother has always thought I was weird for that, he prefers long legs, and he's only 6'.  His wife is 5'10". 

BUT that is far FAR different than being into women who weight 250 + lbs. That's gross.


----------



## Rikurzhen

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feminists?  I thought this thread was about fat ladies?
Click to expand...


There's a difference?


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I'm sure they have paid actors and actresses at these events.  She is certainly not your typical nerd comic book collector type of person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that.  They certainly aren't the majority is what I said.  Most nerds are just not hot.  Hence why they are nerds and are interested in such "activities."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course MOST aren't. That isn't what I said. I said there are some.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the Halloween episode of Big Bang Theory where the guys won the costume contest because they had the only real female Wonder Woman LOL
Click to expand...


Well, I've seen some cute nerdy guys before.  They had potential.  Hmm.  I wonder how to get the nerd out.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feminists?  I thought this thread was about fat ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference?
Click to expand...


Non feminist fatties have more cats.


----------



## ChrisL

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feminists?  I thought this thread was about fat ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference?
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that there is, yes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ChrisL said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm telling you there are women who look like THAT who are into that sort of thing. It's bizarre I know, but there it is. Just proves there's someone for everyone.
> 
> Except Guno, he's destined to die a fat virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that.  They certainly aren't the majority is what I said.  Most nerds are just not hot.  Hence why they are nerds and are interested in such "activities."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course MOST aren't. That isn't what I said. I said there are some.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the Halloween episode of Big Bang Theory where the guys won the costume contest because they had the only real female Wonder Woman LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've seen some cute nerdy guys before.  They had potential.  Hmm.  I wonder how to get the nerd out.
Click to expand...


why would you want to? Seriously. What's wrong with a grown man enjoying an occasional video game. I mean of course one can go overboard with that sort of thing, but they can be fun to play.


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The above is a male version of a convention of feminists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feminists?  I thought this thread was about fat ladies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non feminist fatties have more cats.
Click to expand...


And live in the south!


----------



## ChrisL

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't really think she's THAT into the comics.    I'll bet she is paid to be there for the sake of the nerds.  You know, more of them are bound to show up every year when they get pretty women paying attention to them.  Lol.
> 
> I'll bet there are a few good-looking women who are into the comics, but they are probably few and far between.  I am highly skeptical that the woman above wants to hang out with these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot girls can't be nerds? I mean seriously? talk about stereotyping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that.  They certainly aren't the majority is what I said.  Most nerds are just not hot.  Hence why they are nerds and are interested in such "activities."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course MOST aren't. That isn't what I said. I said there are some.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the Halloween episode of Big Bang Theory where the guys won the costume contest because they had the only real female Wonder Woman LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've seen some cute nerdy guys before.  They had potential.  Hmm.  I wonder how to get the nerd out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would you want to? Seriously. What's wrong with a grown man enjoying an occasional video game. I mean of course one can go overboard with that sort of thing, but they can be fun to play.
Click to expand...


Playing video games doesn't necessarily make one a nerd.


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had it thrown on me for decades. The only "fat chicks" that dish it out are the ones that had bad daddies and low self esteem and they want to be worth something.
> 
> REAL good sex is from a woman that knows about diet, exercise, regulation.  Yet, certain girls that have sizes considered "fat" today, are and could be better.
> 
> Let me break your point down*. "Lot's of fat content in the body does not = better sex"*. I think this is pretty basic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think he was talking about body content....i believe he meant the mental aspect.....just sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant body content.
> 
> More cushion for the pushin
Click to expand...

i was thinking you meant that because they are fat they try to give you the best sex you can have to get you to come back for more.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
Click to expand...

i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....





[URL='http://s15.invisionfree.com/LT250_LT500HQ/ar/t3465.htm']
	
[/URL]

i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Harry Dresden said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls in shape like to work out during sex. It's the most pleasurable work out you can have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go have sex with a fat chick.  You don't have to tell anyone!  Just do it.  Have your way with her.  It'll be marvelous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had it thrown on me for decades. The only "fat chicks" that dish it out are the ones that had bad daddies and low self esteem and they want to be worth something.
> 
> REAL good sex is from a woman that knows about diet, exercise, regulation.  Yet, certain girls that have sizes considered "fat" today, are and could be better.
> 
> Let me break your point down*. "Lot's of fat content in the body does not = better sex"*. I think this is pretty basic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think he was talking about body content....i believe he meant the mental aspect.....just sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I meant body content.
> 
> More cushion for the pushin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was thinking you meant that because they are fat they try to give you the best sex you can have to get you to come back for more.....
Click to expand...


That too!


----------



## MisterBeale

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
Click to expand...


----------



## ninja007

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the right to not be lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companionship is vital to a healthy human psyche. Just like food, housing, education, healthcare, etc - dating should be considered a basic human right. Guys have no right to deprive fat girls of the attention they deserve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes companionship is vital to the human psyche. If the government wanted to help they should provide gigolos free of charge to all overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. But then that taps the taxpayers, when it's the bigoted men who are doing the harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wont do anything to the taxpayers because it would never make it to law.  There is no reason to do something like that because there are guys that already like overweight women. I'd wager there are more content overweight women than those that look like the epitome of the perfect women.  I learned one thing as a young guy that all men should know. Pretty single women are usually more lonely than overweight women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apocryphal nonsense. Pretty girls get lonely too, yeah, but fat, ugly girls go without far, far more often. They suffer from depression, self-doubt and generally live unfulfilled lives. All because of the bigotry of men and a cultural bias that shames them for their bodies. Dating should be considered a "public accommodation" and men required to offer their services equally, without regard to weight or attractiveness.
Click to expand...


then young, hot women should be required to date older, fat, bald guys with no money...


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> Bigger the cushion the easier the push'n


You sound like a guy who woke up a month after the wedding and notice the bride had packed on twenty and keep going.


----------



## Ravi

This thread is a perfect example of why libertarianism will never be nothing more than a cult.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
Click to expand...

Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
Click to expand...




why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?

Some  mean


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
Click to expand...

You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.


----------



## mudwhistle

TheOldSchool said:


> Fat chicks are better in the sack
> 
> They feel like they have to work extra hard!
> 
> Take that info to the BANK homies!



That is a false-stereotype.

Fat women are usually fat for a reason.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
Click to expand...



I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there. 

The light skinned ones anyway


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
Click to expand...


Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
Click to expand...


Eh, personal preference. I don't find the real dark women attractive.

I married a blonde hair blue eyed girl anyway, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate the beauty of the two women you posted.


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, personal preference. I don't find the real dark women attractive.
> 
> I married a blonde hair blue eyed girl anyway, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate the beauty of the two women you posted.
Click to expand...


Must be. I've tried plenty of blonde blue eyed women and I just don't find them them attractive enough to keep me interested for long. I finally just gave up dating them unless it was strictly a booty call. In the dark there is not much of a problem. I didnt want to be unfair and get into an actual relationship. The darker women like East Indian, Latinas, Sicilians, Dark Asians etc are more to my liking .


----------



## Diana1180

Why do you guys seem to think fat chicks need your help in finding people to date....  as in "force" guys to date us....

I dont think I have ever had to force anyone to date me lol.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black guys love fat white chicks....
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
Click to expand...

yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other way around. White chicks, fat or otherwise, love Black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
Click to expand...

Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i think the black man loves all that meat.....nothing to be ashamed of,just personal preference.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
Click to expand...

 you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....


----------



## dblack

Diana1180 said:


> Why do you guys seem to think fat chicks need your help in finding people to date....  as in "force" guys to date us....
> 
> I dont think I have ever had to force anyone to date me lol.


Interesting. It sounds like you're saying that the suggestion that guys won't go out with fat girls unless they're forced to isn't true, and a law requiring them to would actually be more insulting than helpful. Hmmm


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some Black and white guys that love overweight women. Your contention that all Black men like overweight women is amusing besides being wrong. Again its all speculative. White men generally like emaciated women so whats normal to a Black guy may be fat to a white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
Click to expand...

Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
Click to expand...

sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
Click to expand...

Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.


----------



## Diana1180

dblack said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you guys seem to think fat chicks need your help in finding people to date....  as in "force" guys to date us....
> 
> I dont think I have ever had to force anyone to date me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. It sounds like you're saying that the suggestion that guys won't go out with fat girls unless they're forced to isn't true, and a law requiring them to would actually be more insulting than helpful. Hmmm
Click to expand...


Well, would a law forcing people to date you be insulting?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i work with 5 black guys.....i have gotten high after work with all of them.....all 5 of them told me black men like women with meat on their bones and like fat asses....and this is the kind of fat girls they described....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i threw this one ^^ in to be a smartass.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
Click to expand...


Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.  

Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.  

I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
Click to expand...

oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea they are losers....they are real...you are a loser who's claim to fame is you may be the top poster here this month....after your bullshit about how wealthy you are....i think i will go with some real black guys and what they say....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed? * We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? *You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
Click to expand...

i wasnt threatened.....you were throwing out shit kind of heavy in that thread....i had to go put my boots on in that one....and i was not whining about your so called "success".....i was just calling the fucking bullshit....and you dont like that....but hey,thats life........


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you hang out with losers whos only joy in life is getting high after work and dating over weight women. I dont know any Black guys that like overweight women. I'm going to guess I know a lot more Black guys than you do.  This is what your friends probably meant by a (phat) fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
Click to expand...

I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> 
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
Click to expand...

You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings. I dont want a claim to fame. Thats for insecure guys like you. Its amazing how intimidated you are about my wealth. You still upset about that?  If those Black guys like overweight women they dont represent all Black men. I have talked to 5 real white guys that admitted to having sex with real cows. Are you saying thats what all white guys like to do?
> 
> 
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed? * We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? *You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wasnt threatened.....you were throwing out shit kind of heavy in that thread....i had to go put my boots on in that one....and i was not whining about your so called "success".....i was just calling the fucking bullshit....and you dont like that....but hey,thats life........
Click to expand...

I dont mind if you call BS. Thats your issue with denial. I'm just curious why you are so threatened you had to bring it to this thread? How stupid do you look calling BS and you dont even know me?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do black men feel black women are inferior and don't want to date them?
> 
> Some  mean
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
Click to expand...


No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.


----------



## Roadrunner

dblack said:


> Discrimination is bad, mkay?


Better question:  "Should fat chicks be forced to lose weight?"


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you hurt my feelings?....i think some REAL black guys hurt yours.....and hey dumbass as far as your supposed wealth?.....no one ever told you?.....you can be anything on a message board....you can even be a guy who spends all day sitting on his fat ass trying to be the no. 1 poster,while "claiming" to own 3 businesses and is very wealthy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
Click to expand...

it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....


----------



## dblack

Roadrunner said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discrimination is bad, mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> Better question:  "Should fat chicks be forced to lose weight?"
Click to expand...


Hmm... why a 'better question'?


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....
Click to expand...

It does bother you. You just admitted you never had a problem but now you do. Evidently you dont know what you are talking about because I run 3 businesses and still post on here enough to get you upset and looking for reasons why thats not possible. Guys that are out running around dont run their businesses. Their businesses run them. I'm smarter than those guys. I have lots of passive and residual income and can do what I want to. Since my wife likes to work part time and my children are in school I stay at home, make a couple of calls per day and still make more in a month than most people make in a year. You dont tell me what I post. I do. Sorry that my ability to do  what I wish makes you feel impotent but you are the one that brought it up.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to ask a Black guy that feels like that to be sure. Personally there is nothing on earth or in heaven more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.


----------



## dblack

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.
Click to expand...


You guys seem to be missing the point.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does bother you. You just admitted you never had a problem but now you do. Evidently you dont know what you are talking about because I run 3 businesses and still post on here enough to get you upset and looking for reasons why thats not possible. Guys that are out running around dont run their businesses. Their businesses run them. I'm smarter than those guys. I have lots of passive and residual income and can do what I want to. Since my wife likes to work part time and my children are in school I stay at home, make a couple of calls per day and still make more in a month than most people make in a year. You dont tell me what I post. I do. Sorry that my ability to do  what I wish makes you feel impotent but you are the one that brought it up.
Click to expand...

your not going to start ballin are ya?....


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are some very attractive black women out there.
> 
> The light skinned ones anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.
Click to expand...


But the thread is about fat women.


----------



## dblack

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the thread is about fat women.
Click to expand...


Not exactly.


----------



## ChrisL

dblack said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than chocolate. The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. The best thing about being Black is you have every conceivable skin tone to choose from all in your own race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys seem to be missing the point.
Click to expand...


We got a little side tracked.    But no, I don't think anyone should be forced to date anyone if that's your question.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty evident you are raw with emotion and sensitive. No one was tallking about my economics until you just brought it up. The fact that you have brought it up is a clear indicator of your hurt feelings. The fact you feel as if me being the number 1 poster is a sign of trying is also amusing. I was not aware of it until you told me.  Are your feeling hurt over that too?  I'll gladly start posting less so you can get the title.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you were not aware of how many posts you have.....get a life....you should be embarrassed for having that many in a month .....and far as your so called wealth?....you brought it up so many times in that one thread it was getting ridiculous ....like i said dipshit....you can be anything you want on a message board......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....
Click to expand...


There is noway Asclepias owns and runs three businesses LOL. I own part of a business, but don't manage it at all. If I did, I'd never post here.


----------



## ChrisL

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think that both of those women are really gorgeous.  However, let's not forget that they are airbrushed and edited.    Professional photos ALWAYS are, and are not a real representation of what a person truly looks like.
> 
> Remember in high school when some kids would get their zits zapped out of their yearbook photos?  Same thing on a much larger scale.  They do that to your whole body, so that no cellulite or imperfections are visible.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case with the ladies above.  Obviously they are beautiful women, but just something to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree but there are plenty of Black women that look like both of those women just walking around on a day to day basis.  There is not too much to air brush on Black women because Black guys like women with some substance to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, when you're fat you are going to have a lot of skin imperfections, stretch marks, cellulite, blubber.  That's just how it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about fat women. I'm talking about normal healthy Black women. There are plenty of them walking around with flawless skin. Thats why Black women on average look younger than their age. There is a saying that Black dont crack. Its definitely true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the thread is about fat women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly.
Click to expand...


Well, it isn't about average-sized black women!


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you I post more than you do?  Exactly why should I be embarrassed?  We were talking about wealth in that thread so thats why I brought it up. Why are you threatened over that? You should be embarrassed your butt hurt is on display and it bothered you so much you brought it to this thread. Let it go son. My wealth does nothing to take away from you. If you are broke then blame that on your lack of effort and stop whining about my success.
> 
> 
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does bother you. You just admitted you never had a problem but now you do. Evidently you dont know what you are talking about because I run 3 businesses and still post on here enough to get you upset and looking for reasons why thats not possible. Guys that are out running around dont run their businesses. Their businesses run them. I'm smarter than those guys. I have lots of passive and residual income and can do what I want to. Since my wife likes to work part time and my children are in school I stay at home, make a couple of calls per day and still make more in a month than most people make in a year. You dont tell me what I post. I do. Sorry that my ability to do  what I wish makes you feel impotent but you are the one that brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your not going to start ballin are ya?....
Click to expand...

Out of control already.


----------



## dblack

The thread is about the premise behind public accommodations mandates in "civil rights" laws.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Should guys be forced to date fat chicks? 

This fails as a false comparison fallacy. Laws prohibiting discrimination pertain to government, not private individuals or organizations that are at liberty to discriminate, government can't compel classes of persons to associate. Public accommodations laws pertain to regulatory policy as authorized by the Commerce Clause, ensuring the integrity of the local market and all other interrelated markets; businesses may not discriminate against potential patrons because of race, religion, or sexual orientation because it would be disruptive to the markets.

Consequently the OP's premise is ridiculous and inane, exhibiting his ignorance of the law and sound, appropriate public policy.


----------



## dblack

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Should guys be forced to date fat chicks?
> 
> This fails as a false comparison fallacy. Laws prohibiting discrimination pertain to government, not private individuals or organizations that are at liberty to discriminate, government can't compel classes of persons to associate.



Not all them - to wit, 


> Public accommodations laws pertain to regulatory policy as authorized by the Commerce Clause, ensuring the integrity of the local market and all other interrelated markets; businesses may not discriminate against potential patrons because of race, religion, or sexual orientation because it would be disruptive to the markets.
> 
> Consequently the OP's premise is ridiculous and inane, exhibiting his ignorance of the law and sound, appropriate public policy.



No, it's not, Clayton. All of the same arguments are there. The idea that the Commerce Clause empowers government to override our economic decisions in the name of social engineering is what's ridiculous and inane. PA laws don't have a thing to do with regulating the 'economy'. They're social engineering projects aimed at curtailing unpopular biases. The Commerce Clause is being abused as a vehicle of convenience for an unrelated agenda.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh geezus.....you got to be king of the Bullshitters....here is your diploma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided my question. Why does it bother you I post more than you and why should I be embarrassed?  Also why are you so worried about how much income I make? You arent going to be getting any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesnt bother me.....im just pointing out that a guy who spends this much time here .....doesnt run 3 businesses....if you did you would not be here like you are.....do you think no one here knows people that own businesses?......those guys are out running them,not sitting on their ass at their computer telling everybody how rich they are ....i never had a problem with you until you started shoveling the shit.....you should have left it at ...i do ok and own my own business.....like most honest people here have done.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does bother you. You just admitted you never had a problem but now you do. Evidently you dont know what you are talking about because I run 3 businesses and still post on here enough to get you upset and looking for reasons why thats not possible. Guys that are out running around dont run their businesses. Their businesses run them. I'm smarter than those guys. I have lots of passive and residual income and can do what I want to. Since my wife likes to work part time and my children are in school I stay at home, make a couple of calls per day and still make more in a month than most people make in a year. You dont tell me what I post. I do. Sorry that my ability to do  what I wish makes you feel impotent but you are the one that brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your not going to start ballin are ya?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of control already.
Click to expand...

just take a deep breath......


----------

